# what's your haircolor?



## Sanne (Apr 12, 2005)

Original and Current 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mine is originally blond, and now it is a little lighter


----------



## Lolita (Apr 12, 2005)

Original: Uhm, cant really remember. From the looks of my roots though, its dark blonde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Current: Dark brown base, with light blonde, golden blonde and reddish brown highlights. heheh its a mess!


----------



## user2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Original: dark blonde

Current: Black, the lightest blonde ever, copper and violet


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 13, 2005)

original: Brown

current: red/auburn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to redo it though because it is fading into yucky lightred/brown/orange


----------



## princess_jenilee (Apr 13, 2005)

original: Dark brown/black
current: it's like a chestnut brown with honey blond highlights but my roots are growing out seriously

my parents hate it! just wait till I dye it all black with purple lowlights!!


----------



## Bubbles (Apr 13, 2005)

Just changed a few days ago.

Original: light/medium brown
Current: medium brown 

Quite boring but i got sick of highlights.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 13, 2005)

original: dark brown

current: dark brown with honey blonde, gold and caramel highlights


----------



## martygreene (Apr 13, 2005)

naturally- greenish black/brown (very hideous mossy color)

currently- black plum


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 13, 2005)

Original dark blonde
current auburn with brown in it


----------



## jasper17 (Apr 13, 2005)

Original - reddish brown with blondish bits

Current - slightly darker reddish brown with caramel highlights


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 13, 2005)

A redhead here.. forever and always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(its kind of my trademark... everyone remembers me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 14, 2005)

Auburn...Was born blond, then strawberry blonde, then as I got older it got darker and redder.


----------



## user2 (Apr 14, 2005)

@mac_obsession: whats strawberry blonde?


----------



## MACaLicious (Apr 15, 2005)

naturally and is still jet black. =) i love it though, because it's so shiny!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:

  A redhead here.. forever and always  

(its kind of my trademark... everyone remembers me )  
 
i love red heads! thier hair is always so pretty!

Orginal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




irty blonde
Nowlatinum blonde


----------



## charms23 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Original:* Black
*Current:* Dark Brown (somehow it lightened up a little bit)


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 16, 2005)

TY!  I love my hair.. I used to hate that it was red when I was little.. because with red hair comes freckles... and I HATED my freckles as a kid.. so I told my mom I was going to dye it black, cuz I thought it would make my freckles go away


----------



## HotPink (Apr 26, 2005)

Original: Blah Brown

Current: Plum with a blonde chunk in the front and staggered blonde highlights in the back....since I just had it done, the plum will eventually become a medium red color since reds tend to fade....so sad.


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 26, 2005)

Black...
Hubby said it's either makeup or hair. Well, you know what I chose. So sad...


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 26, 2005)

Original: Dark Blonde

Current: Jet Black


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_@mac_obsession: whats strawberry blonde?_

 
Its a light reddish blond...


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Apr 26, 2005)

My natural color is Dirty Blonde its been many MANY moons since I have seen that. Right now its a combination of Cherry Cola and Maple (Redken). I think I look much better and healthier with darker hair because I have very fair skin and blue eyes.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

original and currently strawberry blonde


----------



## OsaAmorosa (Apr 30, 2005)

mine is dark brown,but i always dyed it red


----------



## GoldieLox (May 5, 2005)

Original : Really light blonde when little then turned to dirty blonde

Currant : Platinum blonde on top and Vibrant red underneath.


----------



## eponine (May 12, 2005)

naturally it was this weird greyish brown. haven't seen it in about 8 years though, so who knows anymore...
it's black now.


----------



## RRRose (May 13, 2005)

Before: Really light golden brown.
Now: Reddish brown...needs to be dyed badly.

It's weird that now my roots are a realllllllly dark brown color.  My hair used to be so light.


----------



## professionaltart (May 13, 2005)

originally dark brown
currently: your guess is as good as mine!! haha light brown blond etc etc


----------



## Cedar (May 13, 2005)

Original:  Platinum blonde

Currently:  Platinum blonde, but I think it's getting a little more golden blonde as I get older.  (I'm 28.)

It gets kind of brassy and a little bit orange in the winter when it doesn't get any sun, but I've never in my life permed or color-treated it.


----------



## moonrevel (May 14, 2005)

Original: I haven't seen it in about nine years, but it was some kind of boring, flat, medium brown.

Currently: Blue black, and probably will be forever.  I've been doing it for so long it's actually starting to look natural on me!


----------



## oops! (May 18, 2005)

original and current: dark brown.
 think I need a change.


----------



## devilzwind (May 19, 2005)

original = current = darkest brown (asian)


----------



## mh_ccl (Jun 10, 2005)

original: blond
current: red (for about 10+ years)


----------



## Midgard (Jun 12, 2005)

original: dark blonde
current: black (for about 10 years)


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 12, 2005)

Original: mousy brown
Current: brown with lots of blonde highlights


----------



## breathless (Jul 26, 2005)

original; dark blonde

current; dark blonde, with the underside of my layers black

*jeez. i'm boring!


----------



## Dawn (Jul 28, 2005)

Dark blonde with light blonde & golden blonde highlights.  Dawn


----------



## valley (Jul 28, 2005)

originally auburn (people called me a red hed. others called me blondie... ) I never really knew what color it was
currently: this gross orangish faded brown thats growing out and I desperatly want to get rid of without having to keep recoloring my hair...


----------



## xtina420 (Jul 28, 2005)

Plain old ashy blonde. I cant dye it right now till afte my pregnancy, then I will go alot lighter.


----------



## juicy love (Aug 6, 2005)

Original: haven't had my original color in probably 6 years... haha. It's dark brown though.

Current: light brown with dark blonde highlights. it's fading like mad though x.x


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 18, 2005)

original: dark dark brown practically black
current: black with really dark brown-reddish highlights


----------



## dreams (Aug 19, 2005)

dark brown with natural copper highlights.....tee hee


----------



## NIXIE (Aug 23, 2005)

just dark brown...lol with highlights coming thru from previous hair dying


----------



## blackkittychick (Aug 25, 2005)

Naturally-Dark brown, with golden highlights/shine, almost reddish tinge.  Its a wierd trait in the family.
Don't know if I want to dye it.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally: It's been to long to remeber, from what I can remember light dull mousey brown

Now: medium blonde with lighter highlights, though it changes all the time I'm forever swapping between brown & blonde


----------



## Jaim (Aug 25, 2005)

My hair's originally medium brown, I guess!

Now it's uneven and many different shades of blonde/copper/orange. I was bored and I tried to bleach it but it turned out really brassy and strange. I grew to like it though.


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Aug 26, 2005)

Original:Brown
Current:Cinnamon Brown


----------



## orodwen (Aug 26, 2005)

originally: when born it was lead-black in colour & lightened to a light w/ some medium, neutral brown
now: pale bottle blonde w/ orange & purple.  can share a pic if you like.


----------



## xxpoisonusliesxx (Aug 27, 2005)

My roots are light brown

but right now its black with bronze/gold brown on the top of my hair


----------



## kateisgreat (Aug 27, 2005)

blonde
but it's been a rainbow of colors


----------



## slatka (Aug 30, 2005)

Naturally: Very Dark Brown

But I dye it black with platinum blonde highlights on the top only. It looks really cool. But since I've had it like that for about a year and a half now, I was thinking of changing it. I like how black hair suits me with a mixture of platinum blonde, so I was thinking of dying my hair all black and then putting platinum blonde highlights on the under layers of my hair with a few light purple highlights and a few grey-ish highlights.


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 30, 2005)

Naturally black.. right now it's black. I refuse to play around with dyes anymore. I could shoot myself for putting highlights in for so many years.


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Aug 31, 2005)

original- dark brown
now-  black, dark brown,light brown & red highlites.


----------



## blackkittychick (Sep 3, 2005)

delete


----------



## MACreation (Sep 3, 2005)

Naturally: Medium Brown with reddish undertones

Was: Medium Brown with Light Brown, Caramel, Blonde highlights

NOW
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ark Brown from a box with some color peeking thru from previous highlights..looks cute tho...lol


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 3, 2005)

Another Strawberry Blonde here!


----------



## MissAlly (Sep 3, 2005)

Natural hair color equals;blondish color.

Right now equals;plat.blond in the back,top/front;black,red,violet red,and blond.

I need to get my roots done in the back soooo bad.


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 4, 2005)

Great timing, I posted a pic of my hair in today's FOTD forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's always been kind of a red color, varies from more strawberry blonde to auburn, but it's hard to nail down just one color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's my natural color, too, although my brows are black as anything.  Weird....


----------



## Shawna (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah, um, I couldn't tell you my original colour if my life depended on it.  My mom used to be a hairdresser, and I/she has been colouring my hair since I was 15.  Ahh, I miss the days of virgin hair when the dye actually took and went a really intense colour.  Right now my hair is brown with caramel highlights, but I just got it all chopped off.  My next hair app't we are going to put a whole bunch of funky bright colours into it.  I'm thinking reds, oranges and purples for fall, but I never know from one day to the next.  I'm always changing my mind.  Which is the reason my hair went from shoulder lenght to not there at all.  Oh well, my mantra is "the colour always fades, and the hair always grows back"


----------



## xiahe (Sep 11, 2005)

naturally, my hair is a very dark brown - it almost looks black in pictures.  I started getting it streaked about a year ago (blonde) and a lot of times, some streaks will stay blonde and others will become a golden blonde / golden brown color.   I have streaks all around, but I left the underside of my hair my natural color - it looks like my hair is "dipped."


----------



## vloky (Sep 30, 2005)

original, golden brown.  currently golden brown with natural reddish highlights that really only show up in the sun.


----------



## user4 (Sep 30, 2005)

Dark Dark Dark Brown..... Its My Natural Color (havent Dyed It In Like 4 Years-- Im So Proud)


----------



## Essjica (Sep 30, 2005)

Originally: somewhere in between dark and medium brown

Currently: blonde with roots like 1.5" out..with my curly hair roots showing isn't as disastrous as with straight hair although I wish I had straight hair


----------



## lovejam (Sep 30, 2005)

My hair is very dark brown. I used to color it, but haven't done so in a few years, so it's grown out to it's natural color again. I'm happy with it, so I am not interested in coloring it again.


----------



## kathyp (Sep 5, 2009)

I was born with a thick head of dark brown hair which lightened up to a dark golden blonde/light brown as a kid only to darken back to a blah ash brown as a teen.

Since then I've been everything but a platinum blonde. Right now my hair is a faded auburn and I'm itching to go red again.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Sep 6, 2009)

I was born with light golden blonde hair

Then it became a strawberry blonde...

Then it became a dark/dirty blonde

I got sick and dyed it dark brown.. It looked awful

So now it's light blonde xD


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 6, 2009)

Dark brown. I've never died it either.


----------



## EleanorDanger (Sep 7, 2009)

Ginger through and through


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 7, 2009)

My natural blonde was getting a bit dull since I wasn't out in the sun enough to get my usual natural highlights- so now I'm "Scandinavian blonde" by Schwarzkopf


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 7, 2009)

my natural hair is brown but I usually dye it a darker brown, close to black with red undertones


----------



## Jessica0984 (Sep 8, 2009)

My natural color is light golden brown
Currently it is auburn. I have been everything from platinum blonde to blue black and honestly I don't think I will ever stop dying my hair.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 8, 2009)

My natural color is a very bland, uninspiring dark brown.

I haven't seen it, outside of root growth, in about 12 years...  I've had every color from black to platinum blonde to green to red to purple.

I am currently "Antique Rose" by Kao Prettia.  I've really been enjoying that Japanese brand this year.


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 11, 2009)

My natural hair color is brown with a reddish tone to it. I wear it natural but people always think it's dyed because it's not an expected color for an asian person. It runs in the family because my aunt's natural hair color is light brown.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Sep 12, 2009)

original - dark blonde/light brown
current - light/medium blonde with black a bit of black


----------



## Candy Christ (Sep 12, 2009)

Original - Natural Black
Current - Ultimate Black

Black is the only color I would ever dye my hair, it's the only thing that would look natural on me.


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 15, 2009)

Natural: Light Brown/dark blonde, lots of golden highlights in it
Current: Bright pale blonde

Ive been coloring my hair blonde for years but have tried red and really liked it. i do not like myself in brown hair


----------



## ashtn (Sep 15, 2009)

Natural: Light - Medium Brown
Current: Black and Red


----------



## liciouslilly (Sep 15, 2009)

Mine is dark brown, almost black.


----------



## hauteness (Oct 5, 2009)

Original and current: Chestnut with natural high lights that are a shade lighter than my natural color


----------

